# 5 week old - Green Poop



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have a question about my baby's poop....She has had a cold (just snuffles really - we all have had it) for about a week now. During this time she has had green mucusy poos. She is ebf. I told my midwife who said it was normal but I'm not convinced...Could it be from her cold? Is it something I should be concerned about?? Thanks!


----------



## Catherine12 (May 15, 2006)

Both my dc have had green poop at some point around this age - totally normal.


----------



## SeaDoula (Jan 13, 2006)

My midwife and ped said that sometimes kids can get green poop and it means nothing. My daughter had green poop around 4-5 weeks too, and I had a hindmilk/foremilk problem, atleast I think we did. I just tried BFing her longer on one side before switching and she has been poopin' yellow ever since. If you are really worried about it why not bring it up to your ped? do you have a 6 week visit lined up?


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! Yip we have a 6 week check up coming up so will check with doc then..


----------



## To-Fu (May 23, 2007)

My guy occasionally has green poop. Here's what I found about it:

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

The colour doesn't really matter so much - my LO has had all shades of poop. And all shades of green too - varying from bright flouro green/yellow to army khaki green. Now that he is 9 months his poos have regulated to standard mustard yellow.

Mucous can mean a hind milk imblance, dairy intolerance, virus etc

I agree with feeding off one side in a 3hr stretch but beware - my DS developed a preference for the faster bb because he was use to my fast letdown. So he had mucousy poop for a while but it was really his own choice - he refused to be happy with a slow flow bb


----------



## princessgrace (Jan 8, 2008)

I 2nd the foremilk/hindmilk imbalance from the PP. That was the cause of my DD's green poop.

However, if she has had a cold, that is likely the cause. I would just keep an eye on it and see if it goes away when her cold does. If so that is likely the cause - if not, work on your oversupply.

On a good note - either way, its not THAT serious. I think my baby's green poop bothered me far more than it did her.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

Thanks heaps for all your replies! Has really put my mind at ease. Think I will lay off dairy and feed for longer off one side and see what happens.


----------



## jtkkmom (Feb 22, 2008)

I also agree with the hindmilk/foremilk thing. I found that nursing one one side only each feeding then switching to the other breast for the next feed helped.
Green stool is often caused by gassiness, and the one breast method helps with this too.


----------



## VeganC (Dec 2, 2006)

My DD had green mocousy poop at about the same age. I think it may have been foremilk/hindmilk imbalance, because it went back to normal when I started 2 hour block feeds (only nursing on one side for 2 hours before switching to the other). I've heard block feeding can mess with your supply, though, so talk to a lactation consultant if you can.


----------



## TheaLee (Mar 5, 2008)

dd (also ebf) started with green, mucousy poo at around 4 weeks. i originally thought foremilk/hindmilk issue... she also had a constant stuffy or runny nose and general fussiness. i eliminated all dairy from my diet and all of the above went away.


----------



## Melly24 (Mar 30, 2008)

I have started feeding from one side for longer and have eliminated dairy from my diet for the past two days and have not really seen a change..can anyone tell me when I am likely to see a change? Thanks!


----------



## keeptryst (Jan 12, 2008)

I've read that when they're fighting a virus, it can cause green poop. So a cold+green poop = totally normal.


----------

